# Weedeater GTI 18



## jgeorg (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a Weedeater GTI 18 22cc 2 stroketrimmer. I noticed that the carb reed was misaligned and caused fuel to shoot out the carb intake. So I repaired it with JB weld and redrilled the screw holes and realigned. It worked for a week or so and then the same thing happened. It appears that the lobe on the crank - not sure of its exact name - that the piston rod attaches to, is moving in and out. Is there a fix for this or does it mean time for a new crank assembly or time for a new power head?


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Pull the crank pin off that the piston rod attaches to and JB weld that,and see if that helps.Just a thought.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------

